# Leaked images of A99 and new specs!



## DiskoJoe (Aug 31, 2012)

sonyalpharumors

Check it out.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 6, 2012)

I am not sure I am ready to ditch my optical viewfinder. If I shoot a lot of portrait shots with the a77 the EVF flickering bothers me after awhile. I probably will stick with the a850. Unless of course the EVF has been improved a bunch.


----------

